# 5 Baby mice free to good home. (tyne and wear)



## LauraMartin

i have 5 mice, 3 weeks old, unsure of sexes but can confirm if you want specific sexes. i have 2 grey/brown, one black, one grey and white, one brown and white. all recently weaned, very active and cute. these are free to a good home. will deliver for free within tyne and wear.


----------



## yyoung

Hi,

Are these mice still available ?


----------

